# Pre smoking for a party?



## mrs11in11ohio (May 3, 2015)

Hi guys! This is my first post here. I'm definitely not new to smoking but I'm definitely not a pro by any means. A couple of years ago my husband bought me a GrillPro cabinet smoker. Now I know this is not a top of the line smoker by any means and pretty small potatoes, but it performs well for basic smoking needs. This is my third season using it. I also had a small barrel smoker that was given to me in pretty bad shape that finally bit the dust this year. I'm having a large party on May 23rd and of course Id like to serve some good old smoky BBQ. But, only having this small cabinet smoker, I cannot smoke enough food in one sitting to serve 60-75 people that will be showing up. I'm very much go big or go home so Id like to smoke a variety of meats for the offering. I'd like to do a 6-8 pound brisket, a nice large picnic roast, some chicken and turkey legs, maybe some ribs. My question is - I can't fit all that on my small potatoes smoker. There's no option to buy a bigger one between now and then. I've got all day the day before to smoke. Can pre smoked foods be served the next day and still taste delicious? What's the best way to reheat the next day? I'm thinking of smoking the brisket and picnic roast the day before, pulling the meat and putting it in foil pans. I'll smoke the ribs the morning of and finish in the oven (gasp) and then leave the chicken and turkey legs smoking during the party until meal time at 4. Think it can be done? How do I best reheat the previously smoked meat without drying it out?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 3, 2015)

Your plan is spot on and how I do it for big parties. For reheating when you pull the brisket and pork put it in foil pans and cover with foil. If you have a drip pan while smoking dump those juices in the meat. Put in fridge. Turn your oven on to the lowest setting put those pans in and reheat. If you didn't add drippings add some broth or finishing sauce or water or beer to the pans. This will take a few hours. Serve.


----------



## mrs11in11ohio (May 3, 2015)

Great thank you! What temp is best for reheat?


----------



## golfpro2301 (May 4, 2015)

Cooking for large parties is fun but can be frustrating. Looks live your going to have a good menu variety. I personally don't like to reheat brisket. That cut of meat kinda shows off a pitmaster and its nice to have that thing come out of the smoker slice it in front of everyone and see all the juices flow out. reheating it you lost a little of its juiciness. You can always butterfly some chickens and cook them until you can pull the meat. You could leave brisket and ribs in smoker entire time and do chicken in oven. You can probably fit at least 4 butterflied chickens in most ovens. As far as pork goes definitely cook the day before and re heat. How I reheat mine is afters its done cooking I vacuum seal it in 1-2lb packs. I add some juice before sealing it up. Then reheat them on the stove in boiling water. Always comes out juicey when you cut open the pack. This is how I plan on doing it for the catering gigs of 300-600 I have lined up for the fall. Good Luck.


----------



## kitt (May 4, 2015)

Your plan sounds great. Remember it's not the smoker that make the food awesome! it's the cook lol 

I have done several things a day or two before and have reheated in a few different ways 

As the others suggested for the chicken, turkey and pork low in a pan with drippings or broth in a covered pan in the oven at 200 will work. The only problem might be the skin. You may also try grilling it the last 20 min or so to crisp up. 

I have not done too many briskets, but if it was me, I would do it the day before let it cool and then steam it for a few hours the day of and only slice it after that. 

I do all my hams before, I find that the rest overnight mellows and blends the smoke flavours really well 

Thats my two cents 

Let us know how it works out. even a few days before, the people on this site are truly the best and will help in a moments notice 

Oh and don't forget the Q-views, we love Q-views!!

Kitt


----------

